# baby beverens



## polly (Mar 22, 2009)

OK guys here are the baby beverens they were born this morning (sunday) they are all blue the white one you can see is a netherland dwarf that will be a week old on tuesday!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2009)

I remember when Jenny had her babies - we remarked on how they were the size of a week old lionhead baby....so I can picture how big they are....

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW! They are so huge compared to the little Nethie! 

Congrats! I can't wait to see more pics of them growing!


----------



## minirexmama (Mar 22, 2009)

So adorable!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2009)

I squealed!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 22, 2009)

OH! Their color is SO pretty... so delicate! And their little bellies look so full! Good MOMMY! (Their ears are already longer than the Nethie...!) Congratulations! (Thank you for the pics! That should keep us happy for a day or two!)


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm good for about 12 hours then will need another baby fix - all these babies are gorgeous!

Is the Nethie baby fostered on the Beveren doe?

Denise


----------



## BSAR (Mar 22, 2009)

So cute!! 
Wow they are big compared to the Nethie baby!!


----------



## polly (Mar 23, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I'm good for about 12 hours then will need another baby fix - all these babies are gorgeous!
> 
> Is the Nethie baby fostered on the Beveren doe?
> 
> Denise


I just put the nethie in for a comparison Denise to try and show the beveren size off. they are actually quite big nethies too because their mum is my big ugly doe Miffy. I will get more in a couple of days


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 23, 2009)

They are just beautiful - I love new kits!

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 26, 2009)

:adorable:congrats, these are sooo cute!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 26, 2009)

How are the baby Beverens doing? More pictures, please!:biggrin2:

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 27, 2009)

How adorable they are. Looks like mum is doing a good job, too 

Jan


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 27, 2009)

:waiting: Waiting (Not SO) patiently for updated photo's... they change so much at this age! PLEASE????


----------



## polly (Mar 27, 2009)

ok ok will get pictures tomorrow and boy are you right Cathy they are huge!! I have one runty one 2 good sized and one massive one lol!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Mar 27, 2009)

They just look so precious!!!! Congrats on the new kits!!!! I hope they stay healthy! 


Aly!


----------



## polly (Mar 29, 2009)

okay here are the update pics beverens a week old today used the same white nethie who is 15 days old to compare


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG! The little Nethie is so lost in with them! I love how they are just cuddling it anyway- like 'we welcome you!' lol..

Sooooo cute


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the new pics - they are so big now!

The Nethie looks "round"... and cute!

Thank you for the update - I will be bugging you for more pics in a week!

Denise


----------



## Dublinperky (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay I am in love with those bunnies!!! To much cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

They look so silky compared to the "poofy" Nethie! It looks like a cotton puff!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 29, 2009)

I want the cotton puff!
:biggrin2:

~Nicky


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh Polly! They are adorable! They are such a beautiful color! That lil one in your hand has a gorgeous head! Their ears look so sturdy and thick! Adorable!


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2009)

SO I can now tell you we seem to have 3 bucks and the small one is a doe. 2 weeks 1 day old today and so full of beans just now lol







this is Monster the biggest baby






this is the little doe






ad the twins (call them that cause there is nothing between the 2 of them at all)


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG!!!! Must.....have...... BABIES!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## polly (Apr 28, 2009)

baby Bevs are now 5 weeks old. ears are more than 3.5" not sure on weight


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh my....they are so gorgeous.

You always seem to have the cutest babies....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love the picture of them playing by the tunnel.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 28, 2009)

awwwwww i lvoe baby pictures. i can't wait for mine to have babies


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 28, 2009)

awwwwww i lvoe baby pictures. i can't wait for mine to have babies


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 28, 2009)

Look at the EARS! You're not breeding bunnies, Polly... You're breeding ears with fuzzy attachments!

Delightful


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG how are you going to bare parting with one of those cuties!


----------



## polly (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL guys thankyou  Paul I won't be parting with them for a while we will grow all of them on for at least 6 months so they are here for a while left and Northern Autmn you are not far wrong those ears just keep growing lol


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 28, 2009)

Way too cute - I love the long ears and noses!

Keep us updated!

Denise


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 28, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> LOL guys thankyou  Paul I won't be parting with them for a while we will grow all of them on for at least 6 months so they are here for a while left and Northern Autmn you are not far wrong those ears just keep growing lol


Whoa that is quiet some time, Will you be keeping the does for your breeding programm?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ! You're not breeding bunnies, Polly... You're breeding ears with fuzzy attachments!


LOL!!

They are stunning, Polly, and getting sooooo big 

Jan


----------



## polly (Apr 29, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL guys thankyou  Paul I won't be parting with them for a while we will grow all of them on for at least 6 months so they are here for a while left and Northern Autmn you are not far wrong those ears just keep growing lol
> ...


I have 1 doe and 2 bucks in the litter. We will keep all 3 on show all 3 as well up to 6 months and see which is preferred on the show table as well as our preference and also to see if they are better than the adults we have before we decide whether to keep the young ones or the older ones. Then we pass on whatever we do not want to use or that someone else needs


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 29, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *polly wrote: *
> ...


Hope they turn out to be what you want.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh wow, your babbies are getting big. But they still have that cute factor. I rate them at 10


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> OMG!!!! Must.....have...... BABIES!!! :shock::shock::shock:


my brother walked past and saw this comment only...
i wonder what he ment when he said, is this site safe elena?!
lol


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 29, 2009)

Those babies are soooooooooooooo cute. I would rate them as a 20.


----------



## polly (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OMG!!!! Must.....have...... BABIES!!! :shock::shock::shock:
> ...


OMG that made me laugh soooo much no wonder he asked lol


----------



## polly (May 5, 2009)

Finally managed to get a comparison photo's of the baby I used when they were little the REW nethie is a week older than the baby bevs and this Bev is Monster who has been the biggest baby all the way through


----------



## Flashy (May 5, 2009)




----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2009)

Both are adorable .

The Beverens ear are as big as the whole Nethie 

Jan


----------



## paul2641 (May 6, 2009)

There cuter every time!


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2009)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Nonamebunni (May 6, 2009)

so cute =]


----------

